# ghost mantis question



## lorriekay56 (Nov 1, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what are the characteristics of each sex of the ghost mantis?


----------



## Jesse (Nov 1, 2005)

The female has a wider prothorax, generally thicker "headgear", and a wider abdomen. I hope that makes sense?


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2005)

Same as most other mantids. The arrow shape on the back of the female is much larger. Also she is generally larger than the male. And the ends of the abdomens are completely different.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 2, 2005)

My male also has a much longer antennae and head projection thingy thn the female.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## ellroy (Nov 10, 2005)

I take it these are features of the adult mantis?

Alan


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 10, 2005)

You can tell the difference as early as L2. Female ghost nymphs has wilder and triangle shape shield whereas male has small diamond shape. But the thicker antenna for male can only be identified late while subadult or adult stage.

Ghost male ♂







Female ghost ♀






A pair


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 10, 2005)

yeah there's all the extra flappy bits on the female, they look ace! is there usually a noticeable colour difference between the male and female?


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 11, 2005)

I dunno,

Actually to think of it. I've never seen a green ghost that is a male. My female is green and the male is a lighter colour of yens male. But has any one else noticed that there aren't really any green male ghosts?









(Same ghosts above)

Maybe just no pics of them posted. But my ghosts was origionally beige and didn't go green till sub adult-adult.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------

